
Facebook Says First-Person Christchurch Video Foiled AI System - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-24/facebook-says-first-person-christchurch-video-foiled-ai-system
======
ohiovr
A local low power tv station has a far smaller reach than facebook but a
significant infraction will doom the owners of it real fast. But its ok for
facebook to show murder rape and mayhem.

